

Multithreaded Javascript on its way: Web Workers - cbetz
https://developer.mozilla.org/web-tech/2008/12/04/web-workers-part-2/

======
flashgordon
i wonder how locking and synchronization would work then. will there be any
keywords for allowign this. my (loose) understanding was that with the old
(current rather) js there is a single thread that does everything so locking
is not required.

the spec does say message-passing is the coordination mechanism, but that does
not automatically imply mutexes and conditional waits...

